# New guy...I need help please



## bigbuckdj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello all, I'm new here. I've been lurking for quite a while though on the awesome builds and the wealth of information here. I have a question. I am doing a project for a ME design class at school and i need to find the specs on an advanced DC motor. Could anyone possibly point me in the right direction? thanks all.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

-> Google.com


----------



## bigbuckdj (Feb 20, 2013)

i've tried that...the part #'s are 73124g02 and a95-4005a

36v the rating is au2500 fleet speed

thanks...im trying to get a rpm or a hp or watts or anything really ive looked all over


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

bigbuckdj said:


> thanks...im trying to get a rpm or a hp or watts or anything really ive looked all over


You may have to look as far as the first link.

-> Google.com


----------

